# Potato Free Food?



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

I've been a big fan of this forum, and generally quite the lurker, however I'm now somewhat at an impasse on what to feed my little terror. Barnabus is an 8 month old Boston Terrier (pretty much full grown by this point), he's only got one allergy for certain- and that's potatoes, but finding a potato free dog food is rather hard- grainfree or grain inclusive. The ones I've found are currently not very impressive, he did poorly on all flavors of Taste of the Wild, and is doing alright on Wellness Super5 Puppy (but I think I could find something better for the price). Around me I have- A Runnings, a few boutiques, and that's about it...however, I'm willing to travel or order online.

He's a high activity little guy, who participates in agility and goes to the dog park regularly...There is one thing I would like to avoid if I could, and that's Chicken, not because I'm worried about the dog and chicken, but i have a curious cat who can't tolerate it, and likes to find ways into the dog's food if he can get by with it- 

So I'm open to suggestions, yes I know raw is best, but my freezer is currently borked, so that will have to wait til this summer when I move (since I don't want to move a freezer).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Nutrisca, natures variety instinct, horizon legacy, I think the new innova prime is also potato free.
I'm a fan of NV instinct, my parents dachshund is on it, he didnt do well on TOTW (runny poo) and even though instinct is richer, it doesent seem to cause any issues. I also like that they have different protein levels so you can rotate for variety.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Earthborn Holistic Great Plains and Meadow Feast 
Evo Herring
Innova Prime (all formulas)
Nature's Variety Instinct (all formulas)

I found my allergy dogs do better on foods w/o potato. I am feeding them Evo Herring now, but we just started it. They did well on Nature's Variety Instinct Rabbit or Salmon formulas and Earthborn Great Plains.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a couple of pups I placed in homes that can't feed kibble and they are doing very well on Nutrisca. I believe the owners rotate betweem the two or thee different types. Anyway they have been on it since puppyhood with no problem.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I thought all TOTW's had potatos? 


I agree with Earthborn, my dog has done AMAZING on the great plains feast when she's eaten it.

My frenchie did okay on the Nutrisca for the week or so he ate it, he pooped a ton though, it's got high fiber.


My choice would be Nature's Variety Instinct or Earthborn.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I use Acana Lamb and apple. It ha no potatoes and no chicken in it. Plus it is considered a high quality food.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Wild Kangaroo and Apple by Addicition Addiction Dry Food - Wild Kangaroo & Apples


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wild Kangaroo and Apple - now that sounds good. i am going to mention this to my puppy people. Thanks


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Liz said:


> Wild Kangaroo and Apple - now that sounds good. i am going to mention this to my puppy people. Thanks


I always recommend this food for people that are doing a food trial to rule out allergies. Most vets will put you on Iams Kangaroo for sensitive skin, the problem is the first ingredient is oats and the meat doesnt come in until the 3rd ingredient where as in the Addiction meat is #1


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

meggels said:


> I thought all TOTW's had potatos?
> 
> 
> I agree with Earthborn, my dog has done AMAZING on the great plains feast when she's eaten it.
> ...


It does...that's why we had an allergy test done because there was no way he could be allergic to all those meats! Thanks for the suggestions so far...I think most if not all of these suggestions will have to be shipped to me- any ideas where to get the best prices for shipping/stock?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I appreciate this insight as I feed raw. I do have people who buy pups from me who can't/won't do raw and I like to have a list of really nice, meat first and preferrably grain free kibble to give them. It helps them know which way to go with their pups and I feel better knowing they are getting a quality diet. I would die inside if because I didn't give alternatives and my babies ended up on Science Diet or worse so thank you for the good advice of nice simple foods. Sorry to hijack. :biggrin:


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I've read this thread with great interest! Brodie, my boxer pup, has done terrible on a couple of different grain-free kibbles, and they have had potato and/or chicken in them. Maybe that's the problem. I think he has a chicken sensitivity, b/c a one point, I was trying to give his tummy a rest, so I fixed him home made chicken and rice (after fasting overnight for 12 hours), and yuk! It came out the same way it went in, and quickly! It did this for several days, so I stopped giving it to him. Unfortunately, boxers tend to have sensitive tummies as puppies.

Unfortunately, he's now on an Rx diet, pushed by my vet - Royal Canin Hydrolized Protein (Cr** in a bag, IMO), and his poo is still soft. I noticed that it still has chicken fat listed as an ingredient, and the protein is from soy...

I may try Acana Lamb and Apple and see if that helps (?). Unbelieveably, Brodie is still continuing to gain weight, although he's on the thin side. I'd LOVE to find a kibble that he can tolerate. I'm not a RAW feeder candidate.

Sorry - didn't mean to hijack this thread!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Georgiapeach said:


> I've read this thread with great interest! Brodie, my boxer pup, has done terrible on a couple of different grain-free kibbles, and they have had potato and/or chicken in them. Maybe that's the problem. I think he has a chicken sensitivity, b/c a one point, I was trying to give his tummy a rest, so I fixed him home made chicken and rice (after fasting overnight for 12 hours), and yuk! It came out the same way it went in, and quickly! It did this for several days, so I stopped giving it to him. Unfortunately, boxers tend to have sensitive tummies as puppies.
> 
> Unfortunately, he's now on an Rx diet, pushed by my vet - Royal Canin Hydrolized Protein (Cr** in a bag, IMO), and his poo is still soft. I noticed that it still has chicken fat listed as an ingredient, and the protein is from soy...
> 
> ...


Some dogs are sensitive to cooked chicken (which is what you'll find in kibble) - but usually its a grain or starch they are sensitive to. In others cases it could just be some one off ingredient that that just doesn't agree with them. Try out the Acana for a couple of weeks and see how he does. If anything, its way better then what the vet is making you pay out the nose for. =)


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

Nature's Variety Instinct, Nature's Logic, and Nutrisca are all potato-free. A few of the California Natural Grain-Frees are also potato-free - the Kangaroo and Salmon ones, I believe.


----------

